# Poulan 2800 Chainsaw



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a Poulan 2800 Chainsaw. The saw runs fine at half to full throttle but it will not idle. There are 3 adjusting screws on the carb. What is the proper procedure reset the carb so it will idle? Attached is the parts list but I don't have the manual.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

ajust the hi / low screws (18 /19) screw them in till lightly seated then back out 1 1/2 turns this will get your saw runing now ajust the other scew so the saw will tick over you may have to ajust the low screw abit as well once the saw is ticking over try to rev the saw there should not be any hesitation if there is open the hi screw just a little bit and posably open the low a little bit till the saw will rev clean now your saw will tick over and run at speed

hope this helps

bill


----------

